# Need foster parent for adult male cat for few months



## gita (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi, all,

I'm based in Blackrock, Dublin. We have cat for 4 years now that we took from DSPCA & we really love him.
Due to work opportunities we have to move to UK. We gonna temporarily live with person allergic to cats.
We are searching for person who could look after our cat for few months 3-6 months. We can provide food & sand for those months.

We could potentially move it to Latvia to our family however it will be harder to get him back as he will have to go through 6 months quarantine (Latvia has rabies).

Cat name : Artie
Color : Black & White
Special : Three black dots on his nose
Sex : male
Microchip : yes
Has all vaccines 
3.5 years old (born around start of August 2007)
Has been toilet trained. If not let out, will do his stuff in box
Neutered : yes

He is very good with kids, quite independent, but will jump into your lap time to time.

You can call me to my mobile 087 060 9995 
See picture in attachment.

Thanks for any answers,
Gita


----------

